# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi Valentine ở đâu - Di choi Valentine o dau

## thietht

Bạn đang tìm địa điểm *đi chơi Valentine ở đâu*? Didau.org sẽ gợi ý cho bạn những địa điểm tuyệt vời nhất cho bạn và người ấy có một Ngày lễ Tình nhân KHÔNG THỂ HOÀN HẢO HƠN! 

*Valentine đi chơi đâu ở Hà Nội?*

*1. Cafe hò hẹn*


Bạn có thể cùng nàng ngắm cảnh Hà Nội từ trên cao, lắng nghe những giai điệu trữ tình hay tận hưởng không khí trong lành trên vỉa hè.

*>> Valentine đi chơi đâu ở Sài Gòn?*

Một số quán cà phê có không gian tuyệt vời cho buổi hẹn hò.

*Bar Summit Lounge*


Nằm trên tầng 20 khách sạn Sofitel Plaza, đây là một trong những quán café có view đẹp nhất Hà Nội.

Đến Bar Summit Lounge vào buổi tối, từ không gian ngoài trời, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng thành phố Hà Nội về đêm rực rỡ với những ánh đèn điện tuyệt đẹp. Từ đây hồ Trúc Bạch, Hồ Tây hiện lên lung linh, huyền ảo trong buổi hoàng hôn. Nếu bạn đến vào những hôm trời tiết se lạnh thì có thể ngồi trong phòng và đưa tầm mắt ra ngoài cửa kính.

Nội thất được thiết kế sang trọng, hiện đại và khá tinh tế. Những kiểu bàn ghế tại đây luôn mang đến cho khách những khám phá thú vị.

Nếu muốn sôi động thì về đêm, nhạc DJ rộn rã sẽ giúp bạn cực kì thư giãn. Về giá cả bạn cũng không quá lo lắng, vì cocktail tại đây khá ngon, giá dao động trong khoảng 100.000 đồng, chất lượng đồ uống rất ngon.

_Địa chỉ: Số 1 Đường Thanh Niên, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bar Summit Lounge*








*Bar - Betta*

Bar - Betta nằm trên con phố Cao Bá Quát, nếu không có sự chỉ dẫn của bạn bè thì khi đi ngang qua đây bạn sẽ không biết nơi này có một quán bar khá đặc biệt. Bar - Betta rất được giới nghệ sĩ chọn đây là điểm hẹn trò chuyện thân mật, ấm cúng.

Vào quán, bạn phải leo lên những bậc cầu thang nhỏ khá cao, được décor với những chai lọ treo bên tường và cái màu xanh rất vintage. Bar - Betta còn lưu giữ khá nguyên vẹn kiến trúc của Pháp, cũ kỹ nhưng chính sự tinh tế trong cách bài trí không gian và trang thiết bị nội thất sắp đặt trong quan nên đã mang lại cho quán một vẻ cổ điển, sang trọng và rất tinh tế.

Bar - Betta như một ngôi nhà nhỏ với rất nhiều những vật dụng xưa cũ. Tuy cùng một không gian quán nhưng mỗi góc ngồi lại được chăm chút kỹ lưỡng với nhũng cách decor khác nhau, lúc thì bay bổng cùng đĩa than thời kỳ 60 – 70, lúc lại trầm xuống với những postcard đậm chất điện ảnh…

Quán có 2 tầng, tầng 1 không gian ấm cúng và sang trọng, bàn ghế tuy được kê san sát nhau nhưng tuyệt nhiên bạn sẽ không bắt gặp cảnh ồn ã trong quán. Vì thế, với các cặp đôi thì đây cũng được coi là điểm hẹn tuyệt vời.

Bar – Betta có một điểm thu hút khách là âm nhạc, từ trước 21h, âm nhạc nhẹ nhàng với những bản nhạc jazz ngọt ngào và lãng mạn. Nhưng sau đó, không gian được khuấy động hơn bởi những bản nhạc rộn rã, nếu thích, bạn có thể mời bạn bè mình cùng "phiêu" trong một giai điệu nào đó.

_Địa chỉ: 34c Cao Bá Quát, Hà Nội_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bar - Betta*

----------


## thietht

*Bar Rooftop*

Từ ban công của quán nhìn xuống thành phố luôn đem lại cho bạn những cảm xúc khó tả. Bạn sẽ được ngắm một Hà Nội về đêm trở nên lung linh huyền ảo, những mái nhà cao thấp lô xô, những tòa nhà cao ngất ngưởng, đèn điện sáng trưng, dòng xe cộ ngược xuôi…

Bên trong Rooftop cũng được décor khá ấn tượng, một phong cách tựa như Bar Summit Lounge. Nội thất trong quán đa dạng, tông màu chủ đạo vẫn là màu trầm, nhẹ nhàng, từ đỏ bọc đô, tím chết, vàng nhạt, nâu đậm… tạo nên bức tranh khá hài hòa và thống nhất. Ánh sáng bố trí rất chuyên nghiệp, độ sáng tối được phân bổ theo rất hợp lý. Những mảng sáng tối đan cài nhau tạo nên bức tranh về không gian mang đậm chất nghệ thuật.

Âm nhạc tại quán rất nhẹ nhàng, dìu dặt. Đặc biệt, từ 21h30, nếu bạn muốn refresh bản thân thì những tay chơi DJ chơi nhạc tại quán sẽ làm bạn cực kì phấn khích. Đến Rooftop vào những ngày đặc biệt như Valentine bạn còn được thưởng thức những đêm nhạc hoành tráng và đẳng cấp.

_Địa chỉ: Rooftop, tầng 19, tòa Pacific Place, 83B Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bar Rooftop*











Nếu bạn thích yên tĩnh để nói chuyện, Rooftop có một phòng lounge, được thiết kế khá độc đáo, dành riêng cho khách thích yên tĩnh. Ngắm thành phố về đêm qua cửa kính cũng rất tuyệt đấy.
*Like Café*

Nằm trên con phố Khúc Hạo, con phố nổi tiếng với 2 quán café cũng khá ổn cho một cuộc hẹn Valentine, Align 3 và Chim Xanh, Like café vẫn để lại cho trong lòng khán giả những ấn tượng riêng, không lẫn vào đâu được.

Sở dĩ tôi giới thiệu Like café là bởi ở đây vào những ngày cuối tuần luôn có những chương trình nhạc sống khá "chất". Tham gia biểu diễn còn có chủ quán, cũng là một nghệ sĩ chơi ghita cực "đỉnh". Nếu là fan của ghita, hàng tuần bạn có thể đến đây thưởng thức hoặc có thể giao lưu học hỏi hoặc tự mình đứng trên sân khấu nhỏ biễu diễn.

Về không gian quán, tuy không có quá nhiều điểm nhấn đặc biệt nhưng chính nhờ không gian xanh và chất nghệ sĩ của quán đã làm nên cái chất độc đáo của Like café.

_Địa chỉ: Like café, số 10 Khúc Hạo, Quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Like Café*




*La Terrasse du Metropole*

Nằm dọc trên hè phố Ngô Quyền, uốn theo góc đường Lê Phụng Hiểu, trông ra một góc vườn hoa Con Cóc, La Terrasse du Metropole của khách sạn Sofitel Metropole có lẽ là một quán café vải hè đặc biệt nhất Hà thành. Mới nhìn qua bạn đã ngỡ đây tựa như một góc Paris giữa lòng Thủ đô.

Quán có bề dày văn hóa lịch sử, được biết trước đây là nơi gặp gỡ của tầng lớp thượng lưu Hà thành. Nếu bạn không muốn đóng hộp với những quán café kiểu văn phòng hay bar thì hẹn hò tại đây cũng rất lãng mạn và thư giãn.

Buổi tối, trong ánh nến lung linh cùng đèn điện bên đường hắt vào trong cái không gian cổ điển của quán mang đến cho quán một vẻ lãng mạn ấn tượng mà không quán café nào ở Hà thành có thể có được.

_Địa chỉ: La Terrasse du Metropole, 15 Ngô Quyền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm La Terrasse du Metropole*




*Kaffein:  Trải nghiệm phong cách Retro độc đáo!*

Địa chỉ 112D1 Trần Huy Liệu, GiảngVõ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

Dạo này mình thích đến Kaffeine ngồi, có thể do thời tiết Hà nội đã vô đông, thời tiết lành lạnh vào đây hẹn hò cũng thích phết. Nếu đã từng biết đến Kaffeine, chắc chắn các bạn sẽ không lạ lùng gì với một quán café mang phong cách classic 



Phong cách độc đáo

Mới đây Kafffeine đã tiếp túc khai trương một quán mới mang đậm phong cách hoài cổ Retro style nằm trên con đường ven hồ Tây đầy sự lãng mạn của Hà Nội tại địa chỉ số 7 ngõ 128 Thuỵ Khuê (gần rặng dừa ). Đến với Kaffeine Retro Style, các bạn sẽ không chỉ được chìm đắm trong một không gian Retro giữa lòng Hà Nội, các bạn sẽ còn được thưởng thức những món đồ uống đa dạng từ trà hoa, sinh tố đến cocktails, shisha và rượu vang. Và tất cả những điều này sẽ để lại cho các bạn khi đã đến Kaffeine Retro Style một ấn tượng khó quên..



Không gian đẹp

----------


## thietht

*2. Đường Thanh Niên – Hồ Tây*


Khu vực đường Thanh Niên –  Hồ Tây luôn là một trong những thiên đường hò hẹn của các cặp đôi Hà Nội. Đến đây, những người yêu nhau có thể gửi xe lên thuyền dạo trên hồ, chọn một quán cà phê, nhà hàng ven hồ hoặc đơn giản nhất là ngồi ghế đá ngắm cảnh hồ Tây chiều hoàng hôn, cảm nhận giây phút bên nhau.

*3. Đường Hàn Quốc và đường Nhật Bản (hồ Tây)*

Nói đến chốn hẹn hò cho giới trẻ Hà Nội chắc chắn không thể quên đường Hàn Quốc và đường Nhật Bản. Đường Nhật Bản là con đường ven theo hồ Tây đi qua khu biệt thự Tây Hồ cho đến công viên nước. Đường Hàn Quốc ngắn hơn đường Nhật Bản rất nhiều nhưng cũng đẹp không kém, 2 bên đường là hồ sen bát ngát. Vào khoảng thời gian mùa hoa sen cả con đường tràn ngập màu hồng của hoa màu xanh của lá sen. Buổi tối đường Hàn Quốc cũng đẹp không kém do chiếc đu quay của công viên nước bật đèn – một cảnh lãng mạn đúng kiểu Hàn Quốc. Không gian yên tĩnh và sóng nước mênh mang gần 2 con đường này thật lý tưởng cho đôi lứa tâm tình trong ngày Valentine.

*4. Sáng sớm hồ Gươm*

Bạn muốn Valentine năm nay thật đặc biệt. Hãy thử một buổi hẹn hò có một không hai: sáng sớm ở Hồ Gươm, khi sương mù còn chưa tan hẳn. Valentine năm nay vào ngày mùng 5 Tết, khi ấy thời tiết Hà Nội không còn quá lạnh. Sáng sớm hồ Gươm thật đẹp, những hàng cây soi bóng ven hồ, các cụ già thảnh thơi tập thể dục hay đi bộ ven hồ… Chàng và nàng nắm tay trong cái se lạnh ngày đầu năm, cảm nhận tình yêu dành cho nhau. Thật vô cùng lãng mạn.


*5. Các khu vui chơi*

Nếu chọn các khu vui chơi giải trí như ở Vincom, Royal City. Times City, Hanoi Star Bowl Center, trung tâm giải trí Ngôisao xanh… các bạn sẽ có một buổi hẹn hò Valentine tràn ngập tiếng cười. Đây là ý tưởng không tồi cho một ngày lễ tình nhân vừa lãng mạn vừa vui tươi.

*6. Xem phim*

Rạp chiếu phim có vẻ “cổ điển” trong ngày Valentine nhưng chưa bao giờ nhàm chán với những người yêu nhau.

----------


## thietht

** KS Meliá HN*: Bữa tối lãng mạn trong tiếng nhạc của các nhạc công chơi tại bàn với tiệc tối tự chọn (miễn phí rượu vang, bia tươi và nước ngọt)…



Bữa tối lãng mạn





** KS Sofitel Metropole Hanoi*: Tại nhà hàng Le Beaulieu có thực đơn 80USD/2 người với tôm hùm nướng, bê non với nõn diếp và nấm, trứng cá… Còn nhà hàng Spices Garden giới thiệu thực đơn thuần Việt (65USD/2 người) gồm xúp cá hồi nấu chua với tảo tím, gan ngỗng béo nướng kèm nấm tươi…

** KS Hilton Hanoi Opera*: Có nhiều lựa chọn cho những đôi tình nhân. Bữa tối lãng mạn tại nhà hàng “Ba Miền” hoặc tiệc buffet ở nhà hàng “Chez Manon”, đều giá 30USD…

** Sofitel Plaza Hanoi*: Thực đơn tại nhà hàng Brasserie Westlake (38USD/người, không kèm rượu hoặc 55USD/người, có kèm rượu vang); nhà hàng Summit Lounge: 30USD/2 người (gồm một ly cocktail “Men tình” cho mỗi người, hoa hồng và chocolate cho phái đẹp).

** KS Hoà Bình Palace*:Thực đơn bữa tối ở nhà hàng La Paix giá 29,99USD, 6 món, dành cho 2 người, rượu sâm banh uống thoải mái.

** Nhà hàng Vine*: Thực đơn giá 100USD/người, gồm trứng cá hồi, gan ngỗng béo, tôm hùm thịt bò nhập khẩu… cùng nhiều loại rượu vang, sâmbanh, kèm hoa tặng và quà lãng mạn.

** KS Hanoi Daewoo*: Thực đơn là một dịch vụ đặc biệt, giá 299USD/2 người, gồm một đêm nghỉ kèm một chai sâmbanh, dâu tây và chocolate trong phòng, bữa tối tại nhà hàng “La Paix”.

** Nhà hàng Hoa Hồng, Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn, 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh*

Cùng đến Nhà hàng Hoa Hồng - Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn – 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội để làm cho “Lễ Tình Nhân” của bạn thêm phần lãng mạn. Công việc của bạn là chỉ cần mời nửa yêu thương của mình đến nhà hàng Hoa Hồng và chúng tôi sẽ thu xếp cho bạn phần còn lại để đảm bảo cho bạn một lễ Valentine thật đáng nhớ.

----------


## thietht

Ở Tp.HCM, đi chơi Valentine ở đâu? Đây là câu hỏi đang được nhiều bạn trẻ đặt ra. Trùng với dịp Tết nên có lẽ không khí Valentine năm nay sẽ bị không khí Tết lấn át vài phần. Tuy nhiên, các cặp đôi vẫn có thể trải qua một Valentine đáng nhớ với những địa điểm hẹn hò sau:

*Café hò hẹn*

Những quán café vườn yên tĩnh và tuyệt đẹp cho một buổi hẹn hò không bao giờ là… lỗi thời cả. Một số quán cà phê thích hợp cho mùa Valentine năm nay:


Gác Hoa (Attic) Cafe – 92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch , P.6, Q.3
Cà phê Ich, 62/1 Trương Công Định , P. 14, Q.Tân Bình
Cà phê I. D, 34D Thủ Khoa Huân , Q.1
Cà phê Minhu, 149/35, Lê Thị Riêng , P. Bến Thành , Q. 1
Cà phê Cưới, 448 Lê Văn Sỹ F.6 Q. 3; Jardin D’amour, 8 bis, Nguyễn Văn Tráng , Q.1

*Phú Mỹ Hưng*

Ở đây không chỉ có những căn nhà đẹp như trong phim Hàn Quốc , mà còn có một không gian yên bình hiếm có cho đôi lứa… lang thang. Sau đấy hai bạn có thể ghé Parkson Paragon hay Cresent Mall cho những giải trí và mua sắm khác.



Cầu ánh sao cho Valentine lãng mạn
Cầu Ánh Sao sẽ là 1 địa điểm thú vị và lãng mạn cho các đôi yêu nhau. Đến đây, bạn có thể cùng nàng đi dạo quanh khu hồ bán nguyệt, khu Phú Mỹ Hưng hay cùng nàng làm 1 buổi picnic nho nhỏ.

Ngoài ra, cầu Thủ Thiêm , cầu Phú Mỹ có có thể trở thành không gian hò hẹn khá đẹp cho các đôi tình nhân.

*Rạp chiếu phim*

Valentine năm nay có những bộ phim khá hấp dẫn như: Tình yêu Zombie (Anh là xác sống đang yêu) -tình cảm pha lẫn kinh dị; phim tình cảm hài, lãng mạn: Yêu anh, em dám không? (diễn viên Đan Trường , Trấn Thành …); Nhà có 5 nàng tiên (diễn viên: Hoài Linh , Việt Hương , Phương Thanh )…

*Dạo phố*


Điểm hẹn của những người yêu nhau cũng có thể là… đường phố. Lê Duẩn , Đồng Khởi , Nguyễn Huệ , Hàm Nghi… những con phố đẹp ở Sài Gòn càng thêm lung linh trong ngày đầu năm mới và cũng là ngày lễ Tình Nhân.

*Phòng trà ca nhạc*

Đến phòng trà nghe những bản nhạc ngọt ngào nhất trong ngày Lễ tình nhân sẽ là một lựa chọn không tồi. Một số phòng trà đã công bố chương trình ca nhạc gồm:

Phòng trà Không Tên – 112 Lê Thánh Tôn , Q 1


Phòng trà ca nhạc MTV – lầu 1, 65 Võ Văn Tần , Q3


Phòng trà Đồng Dao – 164 Pasteur , Q 1


Hai bạn cũng có thể trải qua quãng thời gian vui cười thoải mái nếu đi chơi game ở Parkson , Vincom , đi chơi Suối Tiên , xả stress ở sai gòn Super Ball trên Gò Vấp …

----------


## thietht

Ngày Valentine ý nghĩa không chỉ có chocolate, hoa và quà. Hãy cùng với người bạn đời của mình cùng trải nghiệm một kỳ nghỉ ở nơi lãng mạn dành cho những cặp đôi nhé.

Từ các thành phố phiêu lưu lãng mạn đến các bãi biển thư giãn lướt qua những cảnh đẹp quyến rũ của thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho con người, hãy theo chân chúng tôi để bạn có được một kì nghỉ ngọt ngày nhất cho ngày Valentine.

*Nha Trang*



Được che chắn bởi 19 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ, vịnh Nha Trang rộng và khá kín gió, không có sóng lớn. Dưới ánh nắng mặt trời nhiệt đới, màu xanh của những triền núi nhấp nhô trên bờ, của các hòn đảo hoà cùng mầu biển biếc, như tôn thêm vẻ quyến rũ của những dải cát vàng dạt dào sóng trắng.

Trong vịnh Nha Trang có gần mười đảo yến, dưới mặt vịnh Nha Trang lại có một thế giới kỳ thú khác, đó là thế giới của 350 loài san hô, 190 loài cá, các loài nhuyễn thể, giáp xác, cỏ biển…



Đến đây hòa mình vào nắng vàng biển xanh và bờ các trắng phẳng lặng của “Thiên đường nhiệt đới ”,  ở vịnh Vinpearl Land bạn sẽ được tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim 3D, tham quan thủy cung lớn nhất Việt Nam, thưởng thức các món ăn fastfood, làng ẩm thực Vinpearl và tổ chức các tiệc ăn ngoài trời…

Đảo yến nổi lên giữa mênh mông màu xanh biển trời tạo cảnh đẹp hoang sơ kì thú là nơi trú ngụ của loài chim biển quí hiểm, đến đây các cặp tình nhân có cảm giác được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, cuộc sống thật thú vị cho con người và điều đó giúp những cặp đôi cảm thấy yêu thương nhau hơn.

_>> Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang_

*Đà lạt mộng mơ*

Mảnh đất tình yêu là tất cả những gì nên nói về Đà lạt. Quả thực Đà lạt xứng đáng với tên gọi này được thể hiện ở các mặt: nghỉ mát, bồi dưỡng sức khỏe, chiêm ngưỡng các cảnh quyến rũ của thiên nhiên, thưởng thức những công trình kiến trúc, các sáng tác nghệ thuật nhất của con người.



Khách du lịch đến từ nhiều nơi trên thế giới có thể có những cách nhìn khác nhau, có những cách đặt tên khác nhau cho Đà Lạt. Riêng về cảnh quang tự nhiên có lẽ ai cũng phải thốt lên rằng đây là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa tự nhiên giữa thông và nước trong điều kiện khí hậu của mùa xuân vĩnh cữu trên đất Cao Nguyên nhiệt đới chính là nét đặc trưng của Đà lạt.

Thời tiết đặc biệt ở Đà lạt luôn giá lạnh, các bạn sẽ chứng kiến được cảnh mặt Hồ Xuân Hương mờ ảo trong sương sớm, các con đường vắng người qua lại, biệt thự im lìm, vào buổi chiều khung cảnh như là bức tranh trong bài hát “Đà lạt hoàng hôn”… tạo một cảm xúc đặc biệt về thành phố Đà lạt trong bất cứ thời điểm nào.

Dịp Valentine ở Đà lạt du khách sẽ bị đắm chìm trước vẻ đẹp của các loài hoa như Hướng dương, Quỳnh đỏ, Phượng tím, Hoa tulip … kết hợp với thời tiết giá lạnh đặc trưng của miền nhiệt đới, vẽ lên trước mắt những cặp đôi yêu nhau một bức tranh thơ mộng mà chỉ trong mơ người ta mới lạc vào được

_>> Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt_

*Phan thiết – Mũi Né*

Thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng cho vùng đất Phan Thiết biển và cát. Phan Thiết là nơi nằm trong vùng nhiệt đới, ít chịu ảnh hưởng của gió mùa đông bắc, khí hậu nóng và khô. Lượng mưa trung bình chỉ có 800 -1.150 mm, nơi có lượng mưa ít nhất trong khu vực Nam Bộ.



Ngay tại trung tâm thị xã Phan Thiết, người ta cũng có thể thấy biển. Biển chạy quanh các hàng dương xanh, ven các khách sạn nổi tiếng. Nhưng dường như du khách đến đây ít thích tắm trong những bãi biển này. Họ muốn đi sâu vào phía các đồi cát và chinh phục cát và biển.

Ðến Mũi Né, du khách có thể tắm biển, nghỉ dưỡng, chơi thể thao, du thuyền trên biển, dã ngoạn kết hợp săn bắn, câu cá, chơi golf…Tại đây còn có đồi cát, nơi từ bao năm qua đã trở thành đề tài sáng tác của nhiều nghệ sĩ nhiếp ảnh.



Ngoài các bãi biển và cồn cát, khu vực này còn có nhiều cảnh đẹp như suối Tiên, lầu Ông Hoàng, tháp Chàm Poshanư. Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều điểm khác cũng không kém phần thú vị như núi Tà Kú, đảo Phú Quý, hải đăng Kê Gà, Bàu Trắng, bãi đáo Ông Địa, suối Hồng, dinh Vạn Thủy Tú có bộ xương cá Voi dài 22m, trường Dục Thanh có cây khế Bác Hồ trồng…

Đến đây, bạn vừa có thể kết hợp tham quan du lịch vừa có thể nghỉ dưỡng, cắm trại.

Du lịch Phan Thiết – Mũi Né có rất nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng bãi biển, hầu hết tọa lạc ngay trên bãi biển. Những khách sạn sang trọng có bể bơi ngoài trời, dịch vụ các môn thể thao biển, ghế tắm nắng, nhà hàng, bar và spa./.

_>> Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Mũi Né_

----------


## thietht

*Nếu có đủ tài chính, bạn đừng ngần ngại khi chọn một trong những bãi   biển xanh ngọc, những bông hoa nhiệt đới thu hút vô vàn cặp uyên ương.*
*
1. Bora Bora, Polynesia, Pháp* 


Những ngôi nhà bungalow (nhà đặc trưng kiểu Polynesia) ngay trên những  đầm nước xanh ngọc. Đó là khung cảnh quen thuộc du khách được chiêm  ngưỡng khi tới Bora Bora. Hòn đảo thiên đường ở khu vực Polynesia nước  Pháp tự hào với đỉnh núi Otemanu hoang dã, xanh mướt, những hòn đảo nhỏ  và những rặng san hô rực rỡ sắc màu, là địa điểm lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ  lãng mạn.

*2. Capri, Italy*



Được biết đến với những vách núi đá vôi dựng đứng và những khu biệt thự  nhìn ra biển, có thể nói cuộc sống ở Capri là chốn bồng lai trên mặt  đất. Du khách có thể dạo bước trên bến cảng ngắm những ngôi nhà cổ kiểu  miền Nam Italy hoặc đắm mình trong bãi biển Địa Trung Hải xanh ngắt một  màu. 

*3. Santorini, Hy Lạp*

 

Nhắc đến Santorini là nhắc đến những ngôi nhà trắng mái xanh nổi bật  giữa màu nước và màu trời Địa Trung Hải thăm thẳm. Còn gì tuyệt hơn nắm  tay người mình yêu đi dạo quanh những con hẻm chan hòa nắng, trên đầu là  những ban công nở hoa đẹp mê hồn?

*4. Kauai, Hawaii*

 

Là đảo cổ xưa nhất trong 8 đảo chính của khu vực Hawaii, đây là nơi có  cảnh đẹp ấn tượng nhất với những dãy núi, vách đá bị sói mòn lâu năm,  tạo nên những hình dáng kỳ lạ. Khu vực rừng nhiệt đới với những thác  nước mát rượi trong lành cũng là điểm lý tưởng cho những buổi hẹn hò  tình tứ. 

*5. Boracay, Philippines*

 

Cát trắng mịn, êm chân, nơi những con sóng bạc đầu vỗ về. Đó là cảnh  tượng du khách được chiêm ngưỡng tai Boracay. Hòn đảo hoang sơ này là  niềm tự hào của đất nước Philippines và tất nhiên là mơ ước của mọi đôi  uyên ương. 
*
6. Maldives, Nam Ấn*



Quần đảo xa xôi trên Ấn độ Dương này khiến du khách mê mẩn với những bờ  biển cát trắng, những khu resort riêng tư và hòa hợp với cảnh quan thiên  nhiên. Tại đây, du khách được nghỉ dưỡng gần những rặng san hô và vui  chơi trong các hộp đêm dưới nước, những tiện nghi số một khiến ngay cả  các đôi tình nhân Hollywood cũng không thể cưỡng lại. 
*
7. Maui, Hawaii*

 

Maui là một trong những hòn đảo có sự đa dạng sinh thái nhất thuộc quần  đảo Hawaii. Du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng lòng chảo núi lửa Haleakala,  những cánh đồng trồng đường mía hay những trang trại ngựa. Bạn cũng được  tham gia các khóa học có một không hai như học chơi đàn ukulele hay múa  hula như dân địa phương. 

*8. Moorea,Tahiti*

 

Cũng nằm trên khu vực Polynesia nhưng Moorea không được quảng bá du lịch  mạnh mẽ như đảo Bora Bora. Tuy nhiên nơi đây vẫn sở hữu những cảnh đẹp  mê hồn với cái giá rẻ hơn nhiều: những bãi tắm xanh ngọc, những đồn điền  và ngọn núi Magic tuyệt đẹp. 

*9. Vieques, Puerto Rico*

 

Những vịnh biển hoang sơ, những bãi tắm ít người biết đến là “vũ khí”  riêng khiến Vieques dễ dàng “hạ gục” du khách, nhất là những người đang  yêu. Những đôi tình nhân cũng có thể cùng nhau thăm khu bảo tồn động vật  hoang dã, cùng vui đùa với những chú rùa biển, sư tử biển, cá heo…

*10. Bali, Indonesia*

 

Người ta thường nói: “Ăn ở Italy, cầu nguyện ở Ấn Độ và yêu ở Bali”. Qua  hàng thế kỷ, những đôi uyên ương vẫn bị hút hồn bởi biển xanh Bali, bởi  những ngôi đền chìm trong sương, những ngọn núi xanh thẳm và nghệ thuật  truyền thống của người dân Bali.(dulichvietnam)

----------


## thietht

*Là thành phố tình yêu, không khó hiểu khi Paris được tạp chí National Geographic chọn là một trong 10 điểm đến lãng mạn cho mùa Valentine 2014.

Cây cầu tình yêu*

Đến bên cây cầu gỗ bắc ngang sông Seine vào một chiều 14/2/2013, tình cờ bắt gặp một ban nhạc đang say sưa chơi bản Histoire d'un amor (Chuyện tình yêu), trong khi nhiều du khách đứng quanh thưởng thức và ngắm những ổ khóa đầy màu sắc, vẽ hình trái tim hoặc khắc tên người móc trên thành cầu. Vài cặp đôi đang cùng bấm ổ khóa rồi thả chìa xuống dòng sông Seine lững lờ phía dưới. Những cơn gió lạnh từ sông thổi ngang khiến mọi người nhích lại gần nhau hơn. Tất nhiên, không thiếu những vòng tay và những nụ hôn được trao ngay thời khắc ấy, tại cây cầu mang trên mình hàng nghìn ổ khóa tình yêu.



Cầu nghệ thuật – Pont des Arts.
Ổ khóa tình yêu có nhiều ở Praha, Florence, Venice hay Amsterdam, nhưng ấn tượng nhất về số lượng, kiểu dáng và màu sắc ổ khóa vẫn là Paris. Những ổ khóa thể hiện tình yêu sâu đậm đã trở thành biểu tượng mà bất cứ cặp đôi nào khi đến Paris cũng muốn một lần gắn lên thành cầu. Bởi vậy sau lệnh cấm năm 2010, nhưng cuối cùng những ổ khóa vẫn được móc vào thành cầu như tình yêu bất diệt.

Khi đến đây, bạn sẽ được nghe kể câu chuyện về những ổ khóa tình yêu. Chúng xuất hiện từ những năm 2000, đặc biệt sau khi cuốn tiểu thuyết của Italy "I want you" được xuất bản năm 2006. Một cặp tình nhân trẻ khóa ổ khóa tại một cây cầu ở thành phố Vĩnh Cửu (biệt danh của Rome) và ném chìa khóa xuống sông Tiber, thể hiện cho tình yêu không bao giờ chia cắt, trong tiểu thuyết đã tạo cảm hứng cho những ổ khóa tình yêu xuất hiện nhiều hơn. Nhiều cặp đôi sau đó còn trở lại cây cầu, đến nhìn ngắm ổ khóa của họ, như một cách nhắc nhở và hâm nóng tình cảm của họ mỗi lần đến Paris.

*Vườn tình yêu* 

Từ phía nam cầu Pont des Arts, đi bộ dọc con đường Rue de Siene, nối sang đường Rue de Tournon sẽ đến công viên được mệnh danh đẹp và lãng mạn nhất Paris: vườn Luxembourg.

Nắng chiều dìu dịu giúp giảm bớt cái lạnh tháng 2 ở Pháp. Khuôn viên khu vườn, có từ thế kỷ 17, rộng 25 ha, được lấp đầy bởi các khu đất được chia cánh bởi các lối đi rải sỏi, đá và các khu chức năng như sân chơi cho trẻ em, khu tập thể dục, khu bãi cỏ, hàng cây.



Vườn Luxembourg.
Nhiều dấu tích đáng chú ý liên quan đến những ngày đầu tiên như cung điện hay đài phun nước vẫn còn hiện diện, khi khu vườn được thực hiện theo mong muốn của hoàng hậu Marie de Medicis từ thế kỷ 17, một khu vườn quen thuộc như tại quê nhà Florence (Italy) của bà. Ngoài ra, một hệ thống tượng điêu khắc phong phú về các nữ hoàng và thánh nữ trong lịch sử Pháp cùng với các đài tưởng niệm độc đáo cũng đặt quanh vườn.

Tháng 2, vì còn là mùa đông nên cây cối đều trụi lá, cỏ hoa mới lú nhú xanh trồi mầm lên khỏi mặt đất vài cm. Không gian như thông suốt, có thể nhìn xuyên từ góc này sang góc khác của vườn. Nhiều cặp đôi dắt tay chầm chậm dạo chơi quanh vườn. Người khác thì ngồi nói chuyện, đọc sách, phơi nắng trên những hàng ghế đặt dọc lối đi. Cũng chính tại vườn Luxembourg, hai ông bà độ ngoài 60, ngồi dựa vào nhau, mỗi người một tai nghe, cắm vào chiếc máy MP3 nhỏ, khuôn mặt rạng rỡ niềm hạnh phúc.

Ở khu trung tâm của vườn, cạnh một hồ nước nhân tạo với không gian trống, thoáng, rất nhiều người đang ngồi trên bãi cỏ liền kề vừa tâm sự vừa đón chút nắng cuối ngày. Quanh hồ, nhiều cha mẹ đang giúp những đứa con nhỏ chơi vài mô hình thuyền buồm thả nổi mặt nước. Khách du lịch đến thăm vườn tập trung ở đây khá nhiều. Ai cũng cố chụp cho được một tấm hình đẹp nhất của khu vườn mùa đông, đặc biệt là cung điện Luxembourg kề bên.

*Lên nóc nhà thành phố*

Rời vườn Luxembourg, đi bộ ra trạm St Michel - Notre Dame, đón tàu RER line C bạn sẽ đến tháp Eiffel. Trời nhá nhem tối, ngọn tháp đã sáng đèn. Muốn lên tầng 2 của tháp, bạn phải xếp hàng chừng 30 phút để làm thủ tục kiểm tra an ninh gắt gao và mua vé.



Tháp Eiffel.
Các bàn tại nhà hàng ở tầng 2 hầu như kín người, nhiều bàn đôi cạnh cửa kính nhìn ra thành phố được chuẩn bị sẵn với hoa, nến và rượu. Nếu không có bàn trống , bạn có thể cầm 1 ly cà phê ra lan can ngắm thành phố về đêm.

Tuyết rơi trắng phía dưới, còn thành phố đã rực rỡ ánh đèn. Từ đây, nhấm nháp ly cà phê ấm, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng dòng sông Seine, Khải hoàn môn, Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris trong tuyết, nổi bật nhờ ánh điện đầy màu sắc trang trí.

Dọc hành lang, nhiều đôi tình nhân quấn quýt, âu yếm bên nhau, thỉnh thoảng lại đưa tay gạt những bông tuyết đọng trên đầu, trên vai người tình. Một vài cặp đôi sánh vai bên những khung cửa kính chăm chú đọc thông tin về tháp Eiffel, vài cặp khác đứng ngoài hành lang ngắm nhìn thành phố. Có những cặp lại đứng ở cửa hàng lưu niệm, thử cặp áo tình nhân in dòng chữ “Tôi yêu Paris”.

Dù châu Âu trải qua mùa đông được cho là kéo dài và lạnh nhất hơn 20 năm qua nhưng với bất kỳ ai, trải nghiệm những điều lãng mạn tại Paris là một cảm giác rất thú vị và thích thú. Trải nghiệm ấy còn khó quên hơn mỗi lần nhớ lại những ánh mắt, nụ cười hạnh phúc của rất nhiều người đang yêu đã gặp trong ngày.

----------


## thichvui

ngày lễ tình nhân rất quan trọng, mình nghĩ nên tìm nơi đi chơi lạ lạ  mới tạo ấn tượng đặc biệt với người ấy. mình thấy có rạp phim 5D Ngôi  Nhà Hollywood đang "hot" ở sài gòn, có chương trình khuyến mại tặng tấm  hình chụp nghệ thuật cho cặp đôi khi mua 2 vé xem phim 5D giá 55.000đ.  đặc biệt là xem phim 5D với các hiệu ứng thật như tuyết, mưa, động đất,  bong bóng... hay hơn phim 3d và 4d nhiều nha bạn. bạn nào muốn xem thì  vào ngoinhahollywood.com để tìm hiểu. p/s: sorry mình o bít ghi vậy có bị phạm  quy o hichic

----------

